# Seeking Commercial Kitchen/Baking Space Orange County



## Chef Abby (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello : )

I am seeking to rent or share,
a health department approved baking facility in Orange County, CA Area. I am a pastry chef and am flexible with time, also willing to work in evenings during non business hours. If you know of any availability please let me know = )
Thank you. kind Regards


----------

